# Robusto's last night



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Another good night at Robusto's last night. We stayed till they kicked us out at 240 in the morning. I know I had 4 sticks and I think just about everybody else did too. Ok from left to right its DanRichmond (Dan), tx_tuff (Frank), dHUTCH (David), and Bullybreed (Joe). In the last pic is one of the bartenders Catherine. I had the make sure the Cam was good to go.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Looks Like a GREAT place ..for a Great time !!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I am envious of you guys out there!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

Life is good.....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm telling, with it only two blocks away from me I'm in trouble!


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

That's interesting...........as the night went on, it appears that the big guy in the blue and white shirt got cuter!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man...looks like a great time! I really NEED to go to Texas and check that place out. All you guys better be there if I ever make it!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ummm....how about more pictures of CATHERINE, eh? I've seen enough of you guys.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

Cathy or Catherine?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The caption on the photo says Catherine, but regardless, the answer is "Yes".


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Great pics...looks like an awesome time. Such a great place to have nearby for you guys!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes its Catherine, the other bartender is Cathy, and she is awesome.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> The caption on the photo says Catherine, but regardless, the answer is "Yes".


Hey Hey there old man....get in line sir!


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Mithrandir said:


> That's interesting...........as the night went on, it appears that the big guy in the blue and white shirt got cuter!


Ha, that's a matter of opinion! LOL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

That first picture... SHEESH! Looks like some guys sittin' around waiting to get shipped off to a Gulag or something. Nary a smile in the group! <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

vegasgirl said:


> Ha, that's a matter of opinion! LOL


Thanks babe!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> That first picture... SHEESH! Looks like some guys sittin' around waiting to get shipped off to a Gulag or something. Nary a smile in the group! <G>


I didn't have a '05 Liberty in my hand...nothing to smile about!


----------

